# 1880s 90s  100 degree privy dig



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2010)

Yep im still  alive.Haven't been digging that much lately,to much other crap going on in life.We did manage to get out last week to dig a pit.
   We had to pick the 2 hottest days of the year to do it, 100 degrees + real feel.Im gettin to old for this chitt,NOT! lol.
   The "Badger" helped us on this one.Big pit but not a ton of stuff.We still got a few goodies thats all that matters. 

 Dave wit a blob,and a fan lol


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey, Rick! Good to see you again!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2010)

Found a crap load of these at the top of the pit.This stuff worked! lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2010)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2010)

ED PINAUD Paris cool little perfume


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Found a crap load of these at the top of the pit.This stuff worked! lol


     Send me a Full one Rick---i need it Bad[8|]-----good to see your still alive and digging[].                  Fred.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2010)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2010)

The lovely dead stuck for bugs lol we got a few of these.Common but always a cool bottle to dig.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2010)

The "Hammer Head" doll  weird!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2010)

Dave plucked out this late throw plate near bottom.Not a nick in it.
   Hey dave did ya check out that permission? lol ill be on ya azz now hahaha


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2010)

To bad this one wasn't embossed,late throw,last bottle out.Looked like a bitters with a label.
   The End.
  We have a 1855 house to probe out.News at-----> when ever it happens


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Na I wouldn't do that to ya Fred,that stuff would prob put a hole through your skull lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> Hey, Rick! Good to see you again!


 
 Where? I wasn't in the post?  Oh!  im in the truck with the air conditioner on hahahaha


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oops!
 Hey Dave, great to see you again!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice stuff, Rick!  Glad you're still digging.  Looks like some fun finds.  That doll is very weird.  I like the hair bottles, croup remedy, Dead Stuck Bottles, etc.


----------



## downeastdigger (Jun 26, 2010)

I kneel at the feet of you hard core, hot weather pit diggers.  I'd have muddy sweat dripping in my eyes so bad I couldn't see.  I'd NEVER dig in heat like that!....... unless....did you say there was a colored pontilled shard down there?  ..... possibility of an early pocket down there?   Heck!  pipe in some A/C  we'll gitter dug!

 seriously , you deserved everything you got on that dig, and more.  I like that Dead STuck bottle, it looks shorter than the normal size?


----------



## swizzle (Jun 26, 2010)

It looks like big brother got a hold of lil sisters dolly and daddies tool box and decided to hide the evidence in the crapper. [][] that doll is too funny. Stay cool. Swiz


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah - what's the deal with that doll, anyway? [:-]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2010)

It looks like dave has no eyes lol


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 26, 2010)

> The "Hammer Head" doll  weird!


 
 That is definitely folk art there. Don't throw it away. It's too weird and obviously handmade. Seriously.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 27, 2010)

I never thought of it being folk art.  Hopefully, someone can shed more light on this interesting piece.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> The "Hammer Head" doll  weird!


 

 Looks like something for a voodoo rite, or ritual....


----------



## Wangan (Jun 27, 2010)

Thats some heavy Mo-Jo there.It beats rock,paper AND scissor![]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 27, 2010)

OK - that hammerhead doll appears to me to be the work of a Sid. The question now is, what that a Sid over 100 years ago, or was it SickRick?[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't know what that is Kate.  Rick, could we see another picture of the doll, please?


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 27, 2010)

Here's a creepy doll for you:

http://www.squidoo.com/dollrobert


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 27, 2010)

You don't know who Sid is? Or Rick's doll?


----------



## THE BADGER (Jun 27, 2010)

hey everybody whats up,its the badger.had a great time digging with rick and paul even with the 100 degree temps.as long as bottles are coming out that makes it worth it.as for my eyes i think they are still there.we always seem to find some kind of weird object.the doll looks like something from a horror movie.i got a nice blob from the pit it was a FRANK BUCHMAN,EMAUS PA. the spelling in emmaus has only one m which is the way they spelled it in the old days.hey rick i talked with the guy at work about digging the pits in catty he said he will talk to relatives and he will get back to me. see ya dave


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 27, 2010)

Emaus changed to Emmaus in 1938. (Except for Emaus Avenue, of course).  PA Dutch way of spelling Emaus.. it was supposed to have a ~ thing over the m to mean 2 m's from what my mother told me. Never saw anything with one of those over the m, though.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  THE BADGER
> 
> hey everybody whats up,its the badger.had a great time digging with rick and paul even with the 100 degree temps.as long as bottles are coming out that makes it worth it.as for my eyes i think they are still there.we always seem to find some kind of weird object.the doll looks like something from a horror movie.i got a nice blob from the pit it was a FRANK BUCHMAN,EMAUS PA. the spelling in emmaus has only one m which is the way they spelled it in the old days.hey rick i talked with the guy at work about digging the pits in catty he said he will talk to relatives and he will get back to me. see ya dave


 
 LOL no eyes  hahah
  Dave your not suppose to tell people we are digging in catty! They may  try and come and dig up---->> (our) town bhahahah! But naaaa no one cares now we are only diggin up 80s stuff.or are we ;-)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> I don't know what that is Kate.  Rick, could we see another picture of the doll, please?


 
 Kate is on the mark.I made that weird doll lol I found a little hammer and found a rubber doll. Doll+hammer = hammer head Doll bhahaha!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Wangan
> 
> Thats some heavy Mo-Jo there.It beats rock,paper AND scissor![]


 
 LOL!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Bhahaha Joe! im up at my dads house now reading all the comments on the voodoo doll lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey Reds remember,if it looks to weird think twice,I probably made it lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 29, 2010)

Come on now reds dont feel to weird that you thought the doll was real lol  Sick rick can fool the best of um


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Come on now reds dont feel to weird that you thought the doll was real lol  Sick rick can fool the best of um


 
 Not me![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I guess your not the best of them hahahah!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 4, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Better a witty fool than a foolish wit. 
_William Shakespeare_


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2010)

That was Shakespeare though your pyshodoodle  lol[8D]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 4, 2010)

True - I can't even spell my own name. [&:]


----------



## klech67 (Jun 18, 2018)

I know this is from awhile ago, but you said these small Dead Stuck are common and you have a few?! Are you willing to part with any of the small ones? Please let me know, thank you!


----------



## bottlecrazy (Jun 18, 2018)

I'll see your creepy doll, and raise you (Harper's Ferry, W.Va., store front)


----------



## klech67 (Sep 27, 2019)

Interested in buying one or two of these from you, if you still have them!


----------

